# Jade Empire



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 22, 2005)

I have just purchased this highly rated game and was wondering if anybody has played it yet.  It it is a fantasy/martial arts based RPG set in ancient China, which I think sounds awesome.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 23, 2005)

nah - I haven't got an X-box and it doesn't look like this is available on the PC  

it sounds good though - let me know how you get on


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 23, 2005)

I will mate, though I am slightly concerned that nobody else has got it because I was under the impression that this was the game that everybody had to own this year.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 23, 2005)

well you're either riding the crest of a new trend or you've been sadly misinformed!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 26, 2005)

I always think that it his hillarious how much hype games get.   You go out and buy it.  You play it.  It is very poor.  You read a follow up review in the next months computer magazine.  It scores really low.  You are devastated.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 26, 2005)

I've noticed some games magazines are led bythe publishers anyway.
If the publishers throw enough money at a magazine you'll be amazed how many negative reviews become more positive..... 

how is this game anyway - I've heard it's good but never played it (as I am x-boxless so to speak...)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 5, 2005)

It is absolutely choss!!  RPG set in ancient China, what more can you want?


----------



## stelfox1 (May 6, 2005)

Hey lace I have been considering buying Jade Empire, is it any good and do you think it will take long to complete. As you know some games are just too short.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 6, 2005)

I don't think that it will take too long to complete.  However, with multiple endings and a story to follow it could take as long as you'd like.


----------



## Belphegor (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
I have bought and completed the game Jade Empire, and i must say though it didnt take that long to complete the game in my eyes is amazing. The story line is gripping and will get you hooked as soon you start.
 I guess the game does make up for being quite short because you can for example follow the way of the open palm, complete it then follow the way of the closed palm though i havent done that... Overall the game is great and is a must buy. you wont be dissapointed


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

I got it, but havent played it much yet.
Looks good though.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 29, 2005)

I bought this game yesterday (finally got my hands on an xbox).
Haven't progressed too far in this yet, but already it's looking good.
The combat is surprisingly easy to pick up and deal with 

Also picked up Halo 2 & Fable so I'll have a stab at them too at some point


----------



## Calis (Jun 29, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I bought this game yesterday (finally got my hands on an xbox).
> Haven't progressed too far in this yet, but already it's looking good.
> The combat is surprisingly easy to pick up and deal with
> 
> Also picked up Halo 2 & Fable so I'll have a stab at them too at some point



Fable is good. You can flirt with any woman and marry them. Incredibly big game.

Jade Empire is really good, and I like the Tekken style fighting rather then Turn Based fighting (like in Final Fantasy)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm finding the accent of Whisper a bit annoying already though (erm, in Fable, that is!)


----------



## Calis (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, wait until you get the guy (Not Maze, a different guy cant remember his name) talking to you in your mind his voice echos and it is annoying.


----------



## Tyranus (Jul 3, 2005)

Jade Empire is a great game, and there will be a sequel coming out for it. Fable however is a very short game and doesn't live up to what it was eventually was supposed to be(I waited 4 years for the game, but it ended only having a bit of its original attributes), luckily it too has a sequel(sort of) coming out. I say sort of because it will actually be a rerelease with all of the stuff it was missing(which is a lot) and it is supposed to be longer. Halo 2 was also short, but unfortunately if you don't play multiplayer or online it is a complete waste of time and money, the story is alright, but the ending(if that is what it can be called) was horrible.


----------



## Calis (Jul 3, 2005)

I havent played Jade Empire for awhile. I died at one stage and i havent been back since. I got so many games to play and once i die i play something else. But now I plan on finishing games before i start more then i can handle.

I am also playing God of War and nearly finished Jak 3 on ps2.
God of War is tied with the best game of the year with Metal Gear Solid 3.
They are far ahead of anything else i have played this year.


----------

